# I had puppy fever sooooooo.......



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She cutted my bootiful blonde hayah!!!!















[attachment=51669:CosyNewdoApr09.jpg]

(bow in too tight by me!) LOL



....and one more just because...


[attachment=51673:CosyCutApr09b.jpg]


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 26 2009, 11:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768317


> She cutted my bootiful blonde hayah!!!!
> 
> 
> OMG I love it! The more that sweet adorable face is exposed, the better :wub: :wub: :wub:
> ...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting puppy cuts and this just helped me to make my mind up. If I could be sure the girls would look as cute as Cosy I wouldn't even hesitate. 
I love that little face!! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh too darn cute!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, what a precious face! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Cosy you look like a precious stuffed animal, your just to cute to be real. love her cut


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I LOVE her new do! Its adorable :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww she is sooo cute. her little face is just precious

i think she would look adorable with any cut :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cosy, you are beautiful!!! :wub: I love your new hair do!

Linda


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Ohhh it's baby Cosy :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Oh.........my.................does Cosy ALWAYS .........ALWAYS........STEAL my Heart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Awww how precious is she :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Wow, Cosy, you is on bootiful woman. My mommie hd a 9 o'clock appointment wid de gwoome fer me on Saturday, and her fergets to write it in her book, so when we gets dere, Gwen is not expected until 10 oc cuz her fergitted me. Mum and too much odder stuff to do, so we had ot weave widout6 my gwoom. Life is good. 

Wubs and waggles,
Sammie


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Cosy is just so cute! She looks gorgeous!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Brit :wub: :wub: Cosy is just adorable!!!! Just beautiful little girl...I LOVE her...We all do.... :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh what a darling cut on precious Cozy.....and dressed all in pink!!!! She is truly a baby doll!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Who is that beautiful little puppy? :wub: 
My word... it's COSYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY :chili: 
Looking good baby :aktion033:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Cosy is Adorable!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

:smheat: Cosy is one gorgeous, perfect-looking girl! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Her new do is so pretty. She still does look like an adorable puppy!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Cosy is always such a doll :wub: :wub: I think i have puppy fever too!!! hehe...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, they say good things come in small packages......and Cosy looks even smaller now! :wub: 

Gosh she's gorgeous. :smheat:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

What a great haircut!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cosy, you bootiful! Wub you new do. ~Sassy


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That little face gets me every time! Love the new "do" Cosy!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I LOVE Cosy's new look! Adorable!!!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Cosy's gotta be one of the prettiest malts i had ever seen.... :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: soooooo cute :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Brit, she is just soooo perfectly gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, Cosy, Coco wants that same haircut! Brit, she's just precious! Love the dress and bow, too! Pretty in Pink!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Cosy, you are such a precious girl :wub: I love her haircut, she looks adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok...you had me going there for just a little bit. Mainly because I'm just dying to have a little girl who loves being dressed up and at the store as much as my Jett does. Zoe has informed me that as much as she loves me, she is much happier spending the work day at Grandma & Grandpa's house.  

Cosy does look like a puppy with her new cut! So darned adorable. My heart always skips a little beat when I see there is a new Cosy pic! You know, I'm thinking she and Jett may look a bit similar if I put him in a top knot.  And heck...why stop there, maybe even a few dresses! :HistericalSmiley: 

Brit, she's just gorgeous. You know how I feel about her. :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cosy is so cute. I don't think that there is a way to make her look bad. :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awwww shes sooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Crystal, we're going to have to find you a little girl so Jett can have someone to dress up with him. 

THANK YOU all for the sweet comments.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love it! Cosy looks great with that length of head! :tender: :clap:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Simply stunning. What a beauty.
xoxoxo


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Unbelievably adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub: 


Hehe, is that magical goat still staying at your house? I could've sworn I saw 

a goat flying around my neighborhood late last night with a Maltese on its back.

They both looked like they were having the time of their lives. Maybe I was 

dreaming, LOL. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Cosy just steals my heart!! :wub: She is a beauty Brit.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Apr 27 2009, 08:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768741


> Unbelievably adorable. :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> 
> Hehe, is that magical goat still staying at your house? I could've sworn I saw
> ...



It could be! He's been mysteriously missing.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Well those pictures were well worth the wait Brit! Oh my is she cute. I love them both. There isn't a bad picture of Cosy anywhere I'm sure. The second one is just breathtaking I think. Love it, love it, love it. Dixie says "Yea, somebody else's Mama went nuts with the scissors. Cosy's Mama did a better job though Mama.". Yes you did.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Cosy looks cute no matter how her hair is cut!!! :wub: :wub: She has the cutest, sweetest little face!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is really cute. :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Apr 27 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768844


> Well those pictures were well worth the wait Brit! Oh my is she cute. I love them both. There isn't a bad picture of Cosy anywhere I'm sure. The second one is just breathtaking I think. Love it, love it, love it. Dixie says "Yea, somebody else's Mama went nuts with the scissors. Cosy's Mama did a better job though Mama.". Yes you did.[/B]



Cosy's is not a better job. You just left Dixie's longer. I get scissor happy and just keep cutting.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Im going to try to get my haircut today and since Cosy looks so precious and adorable , maybe I will ask for the Cosy cut  .


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 27 2009, 04:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768581


> Crystal, we're going to have to find you a little girl so Jett can have someone to dress up with him.
> 
> THANK YOU all for the sweet comments.[/B]


Are you going to send me Cosy??? I bet she would be a great store fluff! Jett will be THRILLED!! :yahoo:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

I just can't get enough of her.....she's so cute I just want to snuggle up with her.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Cosy is just too darn cute!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh my gosh, what a doll, I showed my little Sparkle her pictures and she said she wants to go to her hair stylist and look like that to. She is her idol now. And the dress she wants one just like it, guess I had better get the sewing machine out again.

Lucy


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

:wub: She is simply adorable!!! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh that sweet little girls face...she is just adorable.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG! SHE IS CUTER! IS THAT POSSIBLE? :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Izzy keeps saying one day she'll look like Cosy. I keep telling her not to get her hopes up. I mean, I'd like to look like a supermodel too but that's gonna happen either. 

Cosy is a doll - perfect and beautiful in everyway. I never get tired of looking at her.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh Brit! She's adorable! I'm loving her new "do"!  Very cute!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*cosy is such a darling baby. 
that little face is just breathtaking :wub2:*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is absolutely stunning :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

